# Lucas Paquetá



## 7vinte (14 Luglio 2018)

Se arrivasse Leonardo come DS (magari con Maldini DT) mi piacerebbe molto di tornasse a pescare tra i talenti brasiliani,come un tempo. Un nome può essere quello di Lucas Paquetá,classe '97,ormai pronto al grande salto in Europa. È un trequartista-mezz'ala,ma sa fare molti ruoli. Fisico,ottima resistenza,in questo ricorda Kessie. Ma è dotato anche di grande velocità e grande dribbling,il tutto arricchito da grandi skills. In questo ricorda un po il primo Kaká. Grandissimo piede,calcia le punizioni ed è capace di miettere il compagno in porta con un lancio. Ha molta tecnica. Cosa ne pensate? Già mi immagino un esordio a sorpresa alla 1 giornata con gol e 3 assist,in modo da spingere Rino ad usare il 4-2-3-1 per metterlo trequartista,con Calha ormai spostato davanti alla difesa. Mi ricorda anche un po Milinkovic,ma potenzialmente è più forte.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Luglio 2018)

Mi sembra strano che degli esperti come voi non abbiano aperto un topic su di lui


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Luglio 2018)

Sapevo che il Valencia aveva una prelazione su di lui, ma poi a fronte delle richieste del Flamenco (50 milioni, la clausola del giocatore) si sono fatti indietro. Per me finisce in Premier.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse Leonardo come DS (magari con Maldini DT) mi piacerebbe molto di tornasse a pescare tra i talenti brasiliani,come un tempo. Un nome può essere quello di Lucas Paquetá,classe '97,ormai pronto al grande salto in Europa. È un trequartista-mezz'ala,ma sa fare molti ruoli. Fisico,ottima resistenza,in questo ricorda Kessie. Ma è dotato anche di grande velocità e grande dribbling,il tutto arricchito da grandi skills. In questo ricorda un po il primo Kaká. Grandissimo piede,calcia le punizioni ed è capace di miettere il compagno in porta con un lancio. Ha molta tecnica. Cosa ne pensate? Già mi immagino un esordio a sorpresa alla 1 giornata con gol e 3 assist,in modo da spingere Rino ad usare il 4-2-3-1 per metterlo trequartista,con Calha ormai spostato davanti alla difesa. Mi ricorda anche un po Milinkovic,ma potenzialmente è più forte.


di testa come è?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> di testa come è?


È bravissimo anche di testa. Ripeto,ha un po di Kaka e molto di Milinkovic,ma potenzialmente è più forte del laziale


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È bravissimo anche di testa. Ripeto,ha un po diKaka e molto di Milinkovic,ma potenzialmente è più forte del laziale


allora va più che bene..il massimo e aver giocatori bravi con i piedi e forti nel gioco aereo,in questo forum mi sa che non si e capito che il 30/35% delle partite viene deciso sulle palle alte ( dove siamo molta carenti)


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse Leonardo come DS (magari con Maldini DT) mi piacerebbe molto di tornasse a pescare tra i talenti brasiliani,come un tempo. Un nome può essere quello di Lucas Paquetá,classe '97,ormai pronto al grande salto in Europa. È un trequartista-mezz'ala,ma sa fare molti ruoli. Fisico,ottima resistenza,in questo ricorda Kessie. Ma è dotato anche di grande velocità e grande dribbling,il tutto arricchito da grandi skills. In questo ricorda un po il primo Kaká. Grandissimo piede,calcia le punizioni ed è capace di miettere il compagno in porta con un lancio. Ha molta tecnica. Cosa ne pensate? Già mi immagino un esordio a sorpresa alla 1 giornata con gol e 3 assist,in modo da spingere Rino ad usare il 4-2-3-1 per metterlo trequartista,con Calha ormai spostato davanti alla difesa. Mi ricorda anche un po Milinkovic,ma potenzialmente è più forte.



l'ho segnalato due anni fa...purtroppo credo ormai sia inarrivabile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2018)

Il suo debutto in Nazionale pochi giorni fa contro gli USA


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Settembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il suo debutto in Nazionale pochi giorni fa contro gli USA



Qualche palle persa di troppo, ma gioca a due tocchi e già mi piace


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Settembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Qualche palle persa di troppo, ma gioca a due tocchi e già mi piace



Paquetá è il prototipo del centrocampista moderno: personalità dominante, fisicamente forte, tatticamente duttile e sopratutto tecnicamente straordinario, io sono convinto che da noi con un certo lavoro psicofisico potrebbe diventare un top nel ruolo in Europa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Settembre 2018)

Stanotte contro El Salvador


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse Leonardo come DS (magari con Maldini DT) mi piacerebbe molto di tornasse a pescare tra i talenti brasiliani,come un tempo. Un nome può essere quello di Lucas Paquetá,classe '97,ormai pronto al grande salto in Europa. È un trequartista-mezz'ala,ma sa fare molti ruoli. Fisico,ottima resistenza,in questo ricorda Kessie. Ma è dotato anche di grande velocità e grande dribbling,il tutto arricchito da grandi skills. In questo ricorda un po il primo Kaká. Grandissimo piede,calcia le punizioni ed è capace di miettere il compagno in porta con un lancio. Ha molta tecnica. Cosa ne pensate? Già mi immagino un esordio a sorpresa alla 1 giornata con gol e 3 assist,in modo da spingere Rino ad usare il 4-2-3-1 per metterlo trequartista,con Calha ormai spostato davanti alla difesa. Mi ricorda anche un po Milinkovic,ma potenzialmente è più forte.



Per me azzardi due grossi paragoni... ora come ora non vale un'unghia di Milinkovic figuriamoci Kaka.

Come ruolo è una mezzala sinistra, non un trequartista, ma per imporsi nel calcio europeo deve migliorare parecchio nella ricezione della palla e fisicamente. In Serie A in particolare farebbe una fatica tremenda ad adattarsi secondo me.

Certo è un profilo interessante, sempre che come al solito fanno le squadre brasiliane non pretendano una cifra spropositata.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me azzardi due grossi paragoni... ora come ora non vale un'unghia di Milinkovic figuriamoci Kaka.
> 
> Come ruolo è una mezzala sinistra, non un trequartista, ma per imporsi nel calcio europeo deve migliorare parecchio nella ricezione della palla e fisicamente. In Serie A in particolare farebbe una fatica tremenda ad adattarsi secondo me.
> 
> Certo è un profilo interessante, sempre che come al solito fanno le squadre brasiliane non pretendano una cifra spropositata.



A me non piace. Non mi riferisco alla partita con la nazionale (dove tutti i brasiliani appaiono d'incanto dei campioni), ma a dei video del Flamengo. Tecnica, ok, non male, ma non mi è sembrato un gran ché. Lezioso a volte, e di assist geniali non ne ho visti. Boh. Secondo me è sopravvalutato vista la giovane età. Non dico che è scarso, eh, ma secondo me abbiamo bisogno di altri profili.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me non piace. Non mi riferisco alla partita con la nazionale (dove tutti i brasiliani appaiono d'incanto dei campioni), ma a dei video del Flamengo. Tecnica, ok, non male, ma non mi è sembrato un gran ché. Lezioso a volte, e di assist geniali non ne ho visti. Boh. Secondo me è sopravvalutato vista la giovane età. Non dico che è scarso, eh, ma secondo me abbiamo bisogno di altri profili.



Aggiungerei anche il fatto che i giovani brasiliani siano sopravvalutatissimi, con richieste sempre folli e fuori mercato, soprattutto i più reclamizzati tipo Paquetà.

Il mercato brasiliano è interessante solo se ci muoviamo nel sottobosco o sui nomi che per qualche misterioso motivo sono sottovalutati, come fu per Alisson, altrimenti ti chiedono cifre assurde per giocatori tutti da costuire.

Nel caso di Paquetà è un giovane interessante ma da costruire e con alcune controindicazioni evidenti, almeno per quello che l'ho visto giocare (poco ammetto) per cui deve costare una cifra congrua.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Settembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il suo debutto in Nazionale pochi giorni fa contro gli USA



Forte è forte e non c'è dubbio, ma comprare giovani in rampa di lancio dal brasile non ha senso per quanto te li fanno pagare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei anche il fatto che i giovani brasiliani siano sopravvalutatissimi, con richieste sempre folli e fuori mercato, soprattutto i più reclamizzati tipo Paquetà.
> 
> Il mercato brasiliano è interessante solo se ci muoviamo nel sottobosco o sui nomi che per qualche misterioso motivo sono sottovalutati, come fu per Alisson, altrimenti ti chiedono cifre assurde per giocatori tutti da costuire.
> 
> Nel caso di Paquetà è un giovane interessante ma da costruire e con alcune controindicazioni evidenti, almeno per quello che l'ho visto giocare (poco ammetto) per cui deve costare una cifra congrua.



Prendi Calabria e chiamalo Calabrinho. 120 Milioni . 
Prendi Donnarumma e chiamalo Dollajrama. 150 milioni.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me non piace. Non mi riferisco alla partita con la nazionale (dove tutti i brasiliani appaiono d'incanto dei campioni), ma a dei video del Flamengo. Tecnica, ok, non male, ma non mi è sembrato un gran ché. Lezioso a volte, e di assist geniali non ne ho visti. Boh. Secondo me è sopravvalutato vista la giovane età. Non dico che è scarso, eh, ma secondo me abbiamo bisogno di altri profili.



Video del Flamengo?

Prima di giudicare ti invito a vedere alcune partite complete del ragazzo.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei anche il fatto che i giovani brasiliani siano sopravvalutatissimi, con richieste sempre folli e fuori mercato, soprattutto i più reclamizzati tipo Paquetà.
> 
> Il mercato brasiliano è interessante solo se ci muoviamo nel sottobosco o sui nomi che per qualche misterioso motivo sono sottovalutati, come fu per Alisson, altrimenti ti chiedono cifre assurde per giocatori tutti da costuire.
> 
> Nel caso di Paquetà è un giovane interessante ma da costruire e con alcune controindicazioni evidenti, almeno per quello che l'ho visto giocare (poco ammetto) per cui deve costare una cifra congrua.



Ma "sopravvalutatissimi" perche??

Nel 2018 non ci sono misteri nel calciomercato e secondo me quella "cifra congrua" dipende da molti fattori come per esempio durata del contratto, poi si dobbiamo proprio valutare e con tutto il rispetto per un bravo ragazzo come Barella (valutato almeno 40 mln di E) semplicemente non c'è mondo dove uno come Paquetá potrebbe valere di meno, anzi..


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Video del Flamengo?
> Prima di giudicare ti invito a vedere alcune partite complete del ragazzo.



Non riesco a vedere le partite del Flamengo per intero, quindi mi sono documentato con quel poco disponibile su youtubo, che, ne sono cosciente, non è l'ideale per giudicare. Visto ciò che mi dici mi riservo un parere definitivo quando potrò vederlo meglio. Però questi video degli skills del giocatore dovrebbero essere un estratto del meglio che egli mette a disposizione. E ti dico, a me non ha impressionato particolarmente, preferisco un centrocampista come Ramsey, visto che se ne ipotizza l'arrivo. Non so se si potrà integrare bene in un campionato come il nostro, con il gioco che mi è parso di veder praticare. Poi tutto può essere, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma "sopravvalutatissimi" perche??
> 
> Nel 2018 non ci sono misteri nel calciomercato e secondo me quella "cifra congrua" dipende da molti fattori come per esempio durata del contratto, poi si dobbiamo proprio valutare e con tutto il rispetto per un bravo ragazzo come Barella (valutato almeno 40 mln di E) semplicemente non c'è mondo dove uno come Paquetá potrebbe valere di meno, anzi..



Mi riferisco ai recenti acquisti dal Brasile: Rodrygo e Vinicius pagati 45 milioni cadauno dal Real, Paulinho 20 dal Leverkusen, Arthur 30 dal Barça, Gabigol 30 dall'Inter o Gerson 18 dalla Roma... giocatori tutti da testare, vere e proprie scommesse pagate parecchio care, alcuni di questi solo perchè hanno fatto un bel torneo giovanile con la nazionale brasiliana.

Dici che non ci sono misteri nel calciomercato oggi, ma per me non è vero. In certi campionati c'è la mano evidente di procuratori che sanno fare il loro mestiere e "pelano" le società con cifre che, evidentemente, non sono congrue al reale valore del giocatore. Parafrasando direi che vendono sogni più che solide realtà 

Per come la vedo io, il calcio brasiliano è interessante per chi lo conosce bene e si muove dietro le quinte, nella grande massa di giocatori di qualità ma non pompati dai media... tipo Casemiro, Alisson, David Neres, Willian, Richarlison... ma la lista è lunga... giocatori presi a cifre più "congrue" o quantomeno ragionavoli.

Paquetà per quello che l'ho visto io rientra in questa categoria, di giocatori sui quali scommettere ma tutti da testare, e dunque da pagare per quello che valgono.


----------



## Black (13 Settembre 2018)

visto in questi video a me non dice nulla di particolare. O meglio, se fosse prendibile ad una cifra accessibile (dai 15M in su) potrebbe valere la pena prenderlo. Ma per quella cifra sinceramente.... Dai ragazzi, ormai è da anni (forse l'ultimo è stato T.Silva) che praticamente nessuno riesce più a prendere un talento brasiliano a cifre convenienti. Ormai dopo 2 partite buone ogni ragazzino vale già minimo 30M
Meglio guardare altrove


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Settembre 2018)

Ragazzi questo è fortissimo, mi ricorda Strootman


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Settembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questo è fortissimo, mi ricorda Strootman



Un mix tra Strootman e Seedorf..


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Stanotte ha siglato una doppietta contro il Corinthians


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Ottobre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stanotte ha siglato una doppietta contro il Corinthians



Bello stacco di testa. A dimostrazione che non è solo un giocoliere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ha segnato


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

Non ci svolterà la stagione, e nessuno deve chiederglielo nei primi 6 mesi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Partitona ieri sera, complimenti. Continua così Lucas! Cominciavo a temere che anche tu fossi un pacco.


----------



## sipno (6 Ottobre 2019)

Su PAq sono combattuto.
A livello tecnico è intoccabile, ma il problema rimane la continuità e la sua velocità.

Ieri era il Genoa... Ma contro squadra più veloci, che pressano di più che combinerà?

Mentre su Leao ho pochi dubbi, su di lui continuo ad averne.

Speriamo nella prossima gara di rivederlo in forma.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Su PAq sono combattuto.
> A livello tecnico è intoccabile, ma il problema rimane la continuità e la sua velocità.
> 
> Ieri era il Genoa... Ma contro squadra più veloci, che pressano di più che combinerà?
> ...



Idem. Lentissimo e spesso perde la palla. Vedremo.


----------

